# 1932 Garton Tricycle



## irene_crystal (May 11, 2018)

Ok, 
 I bought this tricycle years ago and planned to restore it for my daughter but she is now 5 years old and it is still sitting in a box in the garage... It is in good shape overall for display but the rear step plate was missing when I bought it and I have bought a replacement step but not installed it. The leather seat is awesome and probably my favorite part of this and why I bought it in the first place. Asking $425 shipped to continental USA or will consider a trade for a 30's or older 26" mens bike in rideable shape.


----------



## irene_crystal (May 11, 2018)

accidentally posted here vs for sale, mods feel free to delete...


----------

